# Copying - with variations



## bugbear (26 Nov 2014)

Following the "debate" on plane design, I ran across a marvellous example
of someone being *inspired* by something, but not *copying* it.

This is (amazingly) a computer:







This is a monument.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wright_Bro ... l_Memorial






Here are the details;

http://slipperyskip.com/page37.html

He's done other design too;

http://slipperyskip.com/index.html

BugBear


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Nov 2014)

Very art deco, nice but probably awkward to upgrade :wink: 
His other work's pretty impressive too.


----------

